# Oris Aquis Date on a small wrist



## W1cked

Hello,

I have been searching for days, trying to find pictures of the Oris Aquis on smaller wrists. I have found a few posts and images but I need more input. My wrist is around 6,25" and I can't try one because the closest store is probably 7-8 hours away.

I would really appreciate some wrist shots!


----------



## mitchjrj

Disclaimer: I am an biased Oris fanboy, love the brand, love their watches, love the Aquis. 

I can't comment on a 6.25" wrist, but can say that on my flat 7" wrist the 43mm Aquis Date fits beautifully. The case design is beautifully executed to provide such comfort. The integrated lugs are relatively short and slope downwards sharply towards the wrist. Their compact appearance is further emphasized by their thickness. The case side is curved rather than a more massive-like straight slab, and the caseback is recessed and merges seamlessly with the mid-case; when on wrist this helps the case look thinner than reality. The new models are refined a bit on the lugs, and a hair larger (43.5mm) owing to the bezel getting a bit of overhang but the same comments otherwise apply.

Wrist shot for reference. Whatever you end up with budget for both the bracelet and rubber strap as they are absolutely _superb_.









That said, if you can still find the 40mm versions that would be perfect for you.


----------



## W1cked

mitchjrj said:


> Disclaimer: I am an biased Oris fanboy, love the brand, love their watches, love the Aquis.
> 
> I can't comment on a 6.25" wrist, but can say that on my flat 7" wrist the 43mm Aquis Date fits beautifully. The case design is beautifully executed to provide such comfort. The integrated lugs are relatively short and slope downwards sharply towards the wrist. Their compact appearance is further emphasized by their thickness. The case side is curved rather than a more massive-like straight slab, and the caseback is recessed and merges seamlessly with the mid-case; when on wrist this helps the case look thinner than reality. The new models are refined a bit on the lugs, and a hair larger (43.5mm) owing to the bezel getting a bit of overhang but the same comments otherwise apply.
> 
> Wrist shot for reference. Whatever you end up with budget for both the bracelet and rubber strap as they are absolutely _superb_.
> 
> That said, if you can still find the 40mm versions that would be perfect for you.


Is that the black dial? Looks stunning!

I have worn the SKX007 and Orient Ray II, the Ray I actually found a bit small. The SKX was a perfect match. I have found the 40mm version but it was not in the best condition and the price was almost the same as a new 43mm.


----------



## mitchjrj

Yes, black dial. It’s an amazing watch. Stands alone amidst the throng of divers, and transforms completely between a more dressy (for lack of better word) look on bracelet vs ready for action on the incredible rubber strap. Works great with a suit and under a shirt cuff.

I have worn/owned/own all those you mention. The SKX and Aquis wear equally comfortably. I always thought the Ray too small for my tastes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

I may not be able to help with the Aquis specifically but given your wrist size and the Aquis' 43.5mm size I'd say it's bordering on a bit big. I have a 6" wrist and 42mm is probably the biggest size I'd wear comfortably.

Since you're no where near a dealer to try one on my suggestion is to look for an online retailer with a no question asked return policy just to be safe.

Just for fun here's my wrist shot with my bigger pieces...the Explorer measures 42mm and the Black Bay at 41.









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

mitchjrj said:


> Disclaimer: I am an biased Oris fanboy, love the brand, love their watches, love the Aquis.
> 
> I can't comment on a 6.25" wrist, but can say that on my flat 7" wrist the 43mm Aquis Date fits beautifully. The case design is beautifully executed to provide such comfort. The integrated lugs are relatively short and slope downwards sharply towards the wrist. Their compact appearance is further emphasized by their thickness. The case side is curved rather than a more massive-like straight slab, and the caseback is recessed and merges seamlessly with the mid-case; when on wrist this helps the case look thinner than reality. The new models are refined a bit on the lugs, and a hair larger (43.5mm) owing to the bezel getting a bit of overhang but the same comments otherwise apply.
> 
> Wrist shot for reference. Whatever you end up with budget for both the bracelet and rubber strap as they are absolutely _superb_.
> 
> View attachment 12722293
> 
> 
> That said, if you can still find the 40mm versions that would be perfect for you.


That black dial Aquis looks awesome on you! 

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

I have a 7" wrist. And here's my Oris Aquis.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate

I have the older 43mm Aquis (One that says Oris Automatic). The new 2017 Aquis is slightly bigger at 43.5mm so i would go with the older one. 

I also had the SKX and Orient Ray II. I found them too small for my 7.25mm wrist for a dive watch. The SKX looks small because of it's short lug to lug distance. 

I would go somewhere to try on the old Aquis model.


----------



## yankeexpress

There is a 40mm Aquis, though a challenge to find


----------



## mike70sk

I have a skinny wrist and loathe big watches, yet my aquis first gen (the second gen is .5mm wider) is like an optical illusion, it looks so good and wears so well on the wrist, when I take it off I compare it too smaller divers and it looks bigger than them, but on the wrist it looks fine to me.


----------



## JohnnyKarate

Although the lug to lug isn't short i think it can maybe suit smaller wrists too because the lugs kind of point downwards.


----------



## BrianMcKay

*photographs of Aquis on wrists*

The Internet has thousands of photographs of Aquis wristwatches on wrists. Persons who have skinny wrists may purchase 36mm and 40mm Aquis wristwatches.


----------



## sticky

Can’t for the life of me find the pic of my Aquis on my not so beefy 6.75” wrist. It wears well though as Oris Divers tend to wear small.


----------



## mplsabdullah

*Re: photographs of Aquis on wrists*



BrianMcKay said:


> The Internet has thousands of photographs of Aquis wristwatches on wrists. Persons who have skinny wrists may purchase 36mm and 40mm Aquis wristwatches.


It is hard to know sizing based on random internet pictures. Camera angles, etc. can make what normally appears fine in person look huge in a picture. So it helps to know what size a persons wrist is in a photo. And 40mm has not been produced for a while and the used 40mm are pretty expensive imo. I thought I read something on here about a new run of 40mm Aquis being released next year. Hope that is true and also hope its not an LE.


----------



## psbero

I have a 43mm Aquis and it wears well on my 6.5" wrist. Yes, it is large and heavy, but the short lug-to-lug helps it wear much smaller. 
I'd say it certainly wears smaller than my Speedmaster (on bracelet), and similar or even a touch smaller than my Black Bay.


----------



## kimaquo

psbero said:


> I have a 43mm Aquis and it wears well on my 6.5" wrist. Yes, it is large and heavy, but the short lug-to-lug helps it wear much smaller.
> I'd say it certainly wears smaller than my Speedmaster (on bracelet), and similar or even a touch smaller than my Black Bay.


My 40 mm aquis on my 16. 3 wrist.
The fact is that Oris has terminated the 40 mm series.

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kimaquo

kimaquo said:


> My 40 mm aquis on my 16. 3 wrist.
> The fact is that Oris has terminated the 40 mm series.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


Here it is









Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

I have pretty skinny wrist (around 6.5") and love the Oris Aquis Date 43mm so much that I don't really care how it fits me! 

Just made a photo a minute ago to show it to you:









P.S. Actually, I even love how it looks (noticeably) on my wrist (has a PRESENCE)!


----------



## psbero

Oleksiis said:


> I have pretty skinny wrist (around 6.5") and love the Oris Aquis Date 43mm so much that I don't really care how it fits me!
> 
> Just made a photo a minute ago to show it to you:
> 
> View attachment 12728793
> 
> 
> P.S. Actually, I even love how it looks (noticeably) on my wrist (has a PRESENCE)!


Perfect size. Bold, but not excessive.


----------



## Silent

It was a while back since I compared the 43mm to the 43.5, but I did get to see them side by side. From what I recall the lug to lug was actually a bit shorter on the 43.5 model. Also it has a slimmer bracelet. Out of the two I would go for the newer model. Yes, the diameter is slightly bigger but everything else is slimmed down. That being said 6.25" wrist...I wouldn't go with an Aquis. The 43.5mm feels right on the border for me at 6.75" wrists, 6.25 I wouldn't even consider it.

Whatever you do go with, make sure you look at the lug to lug. The Tudor black bay for example has a longer lug to lug and a Thick slab case, it wears even bigger than the Aquis...the diameter is just one piece of the puzzle.

Heres a a pic of the Aquis on my 6.75" wrist. On 6.25" I'd personally pass. Will it fit? Sure, but a suit made for a 6'2" person will also fit on someone 5'10". It won't look rediculous, but still will be big. Just my opinion...


----------

